# Source for 1/2 bushel of oysters in Chesapeake or VA Beach?



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I would like to get a half basket of oysters on my way to the in-law's in Chesapeake, VA Wednesday. Any recommendations on who to call or where to go? I usually buy oysters on Kent Island, MD but it's not on the way south.

Not exactly fishing related, but hey - somebody had to fish for them.

Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Call ahead to be sure

George's Seafood Distributors 
Address: 3347 Chesapeake Blvd, Norfolk, VA 23513
Phone: (757) 858-5502


----------



## sandnuts81 (Jan 21, 2012)

Uncle chucks at the farmers market on princess Ann and dam neck he's got all local oysters and they are really good


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

sandnuts81 said:


> Uncle chucks at the farmers market on princess Ann and dam neck he's got all local oysters and they are really good


Awesome! Is Uncle Chuck going to be around Wed afternoon/evening or Thurs morning?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I'll second on Georges, a little father to go (right at the end of Robbin Hood rd. off Military Hwy.) but worth it. They get wild and farm-raised from all over this area and the Gulf coast but you definately need to call ahead to reserve them. If you're closer to Lynnhaven inlet there's Bubbas or Dockside which both have them and I would call them first to reserve some before going there, tis the season


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

RoryGoggin said:


> Call ahead to be sure
> 
> George's Seafood Distributors
> Address: 3347 Chesapeake Blvd, Norfolk, VA 23513
> Phone: (757) 858-5502


Ditto that. 
The source of my "fresh catches" on my skunked days this past summer.


----------

